# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chatbot platform, Activechat, Inc., Wilmington, Delaware, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Activechat, Inc.

Business chatbots - activechat.ai/business-chatbots

Customer Support Chatbots - activechat.ai/customer-support-chatbots

----------


## Airicist

How to create Telegram chatbot in 5 minutes with no programming knowledge - Telegram bot tutorial

Jul 12, 2018




> Create your bots on Telegram with Activechat Bot Architect in minutes instead of days and weeks of development.

----------


## Airicist

Getting started with Activechat.ai visual chatbot builder

Jan 9, 2019




> Visual chatbot platform with natural language understanding and deep business integrations

----------


## Airicist

Google Calendar chatbot integration with Activechat.ai

Apr 7, 2020




> Quick how-to: search, create, update and delete events in Google Calendar straight from the chatbot conversation.

----------

